
Ask HN: What is the essence of what you do in your daily job? - andrei_says_
Besides money, what is it that you do and in what ways does it fulfill you?
======
cimmanom
Solve problems. Empower others to solve problems.

------
chrisbennet
Solve problems. Put in bugs. :-)

